# Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs



## huuwi (20. Juli 2007)

vieleicht von interesse, habe ich heute erst gesehen, riesen karpfen vom BSR/BSL soll 20st schwer sein, ca 200++ lbs
kann man in der Sun nachlesen.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Ich mag ja nicht der Hellste sein, aber ich befürchte auch einige Kollegen werden - zumindest nicht auf Anhieb - verstehen was Du uns sagen möchtest und wo der Bezug zum Big Game ist. 
Insoweit wäre ich für eine Erklärung dankbar!


----------



## Reisender (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Bsr/bsl.........So sprechen einige die einen über den Durscht getrunken haben..:q:q:q:q Watt soll das sein ?????#c


----------



## Dorschknorpel (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

...das ist ganz klar die Zuladung in Bruttoregistertonnen eines Karpfens|kopfkrat. Oder doch ein Betrunkener#c. Man kläre uns auf!!!!


----------



## Reisender (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Dorschknorpel schrieb:


> ...das ist ganz klar die Zuladung in Bruttoregistertonnen eines Karpfens|kopfkrat. Oder doch ein Betrunkener#c. Man kläre uns auf!!!!




Ich schütt mir heute mal den Kopf dicht, und dann versuche ich zu sagen was da steht !!!! Und was ist 20st........|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Tortugaf (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

In Chile hatte der Karpfen 120 kg  ,standt so in der Zeitung mit zwei Fotos ,in Santiago.Habe ich gestern gelesen,kurz vorn mein Flug nach Deutschland.Die schrieben auch was von Weltrekord in seiner Art (Siam Karpfen )zwei Thai hielten ihn ,im Wasser stehen, zum Foto hoch.Ich glaube aber das der schon tot war (das Maul war auf beiden Fotos gleich weit auf u. die Flossenhaltung war auch gleich).u.ich glaube auch,das er nicht so schwerr war.  #h#h    Aber ich kann mich ja irren ;+ !!!!!     Vielleicht kommen die Fotos ja auch hier an.      Ps.   ich habe im Norden von Chile ein Haufen toter Schwertfische(albacora) gesehen, bei den Fischer. es gibt sie noch dort.   Tortugaf


----------



## huuwi (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

bungsamram oder bungsamlam wie immer das auch ausgesprochen wird, wollte mich da nicht festlegen

st ist aus der sun fuer stone, gewichtseinheit der brueder von der insel|rolleyes

nun ja es ist ja wirklich nicht einfach da ich ja gesehen habe das exoten wie arapaimas (big game?) hier auch gepostet werden.
nichts fuer ungut.

der fisch wurde von einem thaiguide gefangen.
bis dahin 
huuwi


----------



## Dart (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Hier mal 2 Bilder von dem Giant Siames Carp.










Der Fisch wurde von Kik, einem der Guides von Jean-Francois Helias, gefangen. Der Carp wurde schonend im Wasser abgehakt, und erfreut sich hoffentlich bester Gesundheit.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Bin fast sprachlos und damit meine ich sicher nicht den Giant Siam Carp, auch wenn der außergewöhnlich ist.
Mich wundert nur, dass gewisse Kandidaten von "Angelpuffs" nichts halten, aber es sich nicht verkneifen können, dazu behindertengerechte Threads zu starten.


----------



## huuwi (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Bin fast sprachlos und damit meine ich sicher nicht den Giant Siam Carp, auch wenn der außergewöhnlich ist.
> Mich wundert nur, dass gewisse Kandidaten von "Angelpuffs" nichts halten, aber es sich nicht verkneifen können, dazu behindertengerechte Threads zu starten.



habe ich extra fuer dich gemacht um die wogen zu glaetten, aber wie ich sehe ist auch das hoffnungslos, schade.#t

sailfisch, was ist mit dir, habe ich richtig geantwortet.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Weitere Infos zu dem Traumfisch findet man hier
http://www.megafishingthailand.com/content/view/147/45/
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Eigentlich passt der Tröt besser ins "Angeln Weltweit" Forum
Leider ist der Titel und das Ausgangsposting dermaßen nichtssagend, das es wohl eh niemanden vom Hocker reisst|rolleyes


----------



## Ansgar (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Alter Schwede,

seit wann gibt es denn hier im Big Game Forum diese Sticheleien? 
Sailfisch, nimm doch mal aus den letzten 3 oder 4 Beitraegen diesen Schwachsinn raus. Koennen die Leute denn ja auch per PM austragen, wenn sie sich persoenlich ******** finden. 

Wenn sich hier im AB einer neu anmeldet und liest das denn denkt der wir haben hier alle die Waffel heiss... :q
Mir ist das total oberlatte, wer hier mit wem und wie ein Problem hat, aber so etwas ist einfach nur albern. Das interessiert nur Euch Leute, die daran beteiligt sind und die anderen denken sich nur "Meine Guete, was geht denn da ab...".

Ansonsten gibt es doch andere Foren die man mit so nem Bullshit volltexten kann? Im Big Game Forum lief es bisher echt meist super. Und bitte das Weltweit Forum auch in Ruhe lassen - nehmt doch das "Was beisst - Rest der Welt" das liesst eh keine Sau...

Bezgl. dieses Threads: Ja, stimmt, hat einen absolut nichtssagenden Titel - und ohne die Info von Dart haette ich da ueberhaupt nichts verstanden... Was so'n Quatsch soll weiss ich nicht? Wenn man nicht weiss wie der Fisch heisst, sollte man sich vielleicht wenigstens mal die Muehe machen zu googlen - und den Sun Artikel zu verlinken. Oder?

Und Karpfen gehoert nicht in big game, sondern Angeln Weltweit. Schieb...
Und Arapaima auch. Schieb... 

Und nun Frieden, schlage ich vor. 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Und Karpfen gehoert nicht in big game, sondern Angeln Weltweit. Schieb...
> Und Arapaima auch. Schieb...
> 
> Und nun Frieden, schlage ich vor.
> ...


Jup...good Posting|wavey:
Eigentlich ist es schade um die eigentliche Fangmeldung, die hier und in anderen Foren, in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten, sicherlich immer wieder für Aufmerksamkeit sorgen wird:g
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Big Fins (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



huuwi schrieb:


> habe ich extra fuer dich gemacht um die wogen zu glaetten, aber wie ich sehe ist auch das hoffnungslos, schade.#t
> 
> sailfisch, was ist mit dir, habe ich richtig geantwortet.
> bis dahin
> huuwi


Mit dem Eröffnungsthreat hast Du nicht gerade dazu beigetragen. Aber anscheinend ist es bei Dir nicht hoffnungslos, dem BSR noch was abzugewinnen. Wenn Du schon Info's dazu aus dem Inet suchst, dann gib Dir wenigstens etwas mehr Mühe. Wir sind ja hier nicht im Balzer Forum. :g
So und nun sollten wir uns wieder vertragen. 
----------------------------------------
Ansgar, ist Big Game nur Salzwasser?


----------



## Ansgar (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Wir sind ja hier nicht im Balzer Forum. :g
> 
> Ansgar, ist Big Game nur Salzwasser?




Hehehe - cooler Schnack. :q Wusste garnicht, dass es ein Balzer Forum gibt? Ist das ******** oder wie? :q

Big Game - wuerde das sogar noch enger fassen :q 
Eigentlich ist fuer mich ist Big Game nur blue water trolling und nur auf etwas, das ein Schwert hat :q:q

Klar, in der letzten Zeit geht der Trend zu spinning und jigging und so, da kann man denn auch den Riffbereich (meist mehr als ne light tackle option) noch mit einbeziehen. Eigentlich ein anderes Forum aber lass ich noch mal so durchgehen:q, bringt ja auch nichts das eh schon wenig frequentierte Big Game Forum noch weiter in Heavy und light tackle zu splitten. Ausserdem kommt denn einer mit ner 100IBS Popperrute und sagt das ist doch heavy tackle... :q

Andere Leute verstehen vielleicht unter Big Game jeden grossen Fisch - aber dann muesste man Heilbutt auch mit in Big Game aufnehmen... 
Freshwater fishing ist fuer mich generell gefuehlsmaessig kein Big Game. 
Aber vielleicht sehen das andere Leute anders. 
Ist mir aber auch eigentlich latte - denke nur wenn dieser Karpfen nicht, dann auch Arapaima nicht, etc.
Und wenn Du jetzt fragst warum mein Riesenrochenthread hier drin ist dann sage ich dazu nur, dass der von einem gewissen popperfanatischen Moderator hier reinverschoben wurde und nicht von mir. Rochen und Grouper und all so ein Getier sind naemlich fuer mich auch kein Big Game.

Aber lohnt nicht sich da zu ereifern - ist eigentlich total latte, und ich guck mir auch nen Riesenwels oder so im Big Game Forum an - ob ich mir den nun im Weltweit Thread oder hier anguck ist ja nur ein Mausklick Unterschied...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## BIG WHITE (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

(Big Game - wuerde das sogar noch enger fassen :q 
Eigentlich ist fuer mich ist Big Game nur blue water trolling und nur auf etwas, das ein Schwert hat :q:q)

Ooooooooooh Ansgar!! Ein Spearfish mit Schwert, ein Bluefintuna ohne, Frage:  wat is ein BIG GAME FISCH??:m

Spaß beiseite, ich denke man sollte hier alles reinnehmen was sich "südlich"  auf den Ozeanen abspielt, auch  little Big Game!
Viele wie ich z.B. haben keinen großen Drang noch nen Marlin
oder Sailfisch zu fangen, wenn es sich ergibt ok. aber es
gibt sicherlich schönere Drills, als einen 100kg Marlin auf 130Lbs.

Ferner ist es sehr viel schwieriger einen Giant Threadfin oder
Roosterfischq:q:q) vom kleinen Boot mit eigenem Tackle
zu fangen, als auf einer  hochgerüsteten Yacht die Rute
zum Drill vom Maat überreicht zu bekommen.

Süßwasserfische, wenn auch sehr groß sollten m.M. nach
in Angeln Weltweit geschoben werden.

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Big Fins (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

hrhrhr...mußte gerade ziemlich kichern...:m
Ja gut, Big Game ist schon allgemein eher größer, zustimm.
Ich habs ja auch eher mit Light Tackle gefangen. Also lieber 





> gewisser popperfanatischer Moderator


, wenn Du einige Threads verschieben willst, bin ich nicht bös, passt evt doch besser ins _Angeln Weltweit_.


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Ansgar schrieb:


> popperfanatischen Moderator



Der riskiert hier nur so eine Dicke Lippe, weil er ja in Australien nichts zu befürchten hat. Aber irgendwann, wenn ich groß und stark bin, dann komme ich darunter und verhaue Dich. :vik::vik::vik:



Ansgar schrieb:


> Andere Leute verstehen vielleicht unter Big Game jeden grossen Fisch - aber dann muesste man Heilbutt auch mit in Big Game aufnehmen...
> Freshwater fishing ist fuer mich generell gefuehlsmaessig kein Big Game.
> 
> Rochen und Grouper und all so ein Getier sind naemlich fuer mich auch kein Big Game.



Ersterem kann ich vollständig zustimmen, letzterem nicht. 



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, ich denke man sollte hier alles reinnehmen was sich "südlich"  auf den Ozeanen abspielt, auch  little Big Game!
> 
> Süßwasserfische, wenn auch sehr groß sollten m.M. nach
> in Angeln Weltweit geschoben werden.



Dem kann ich grundsätzlich zustimmen.



Big Fins schrieb:


> hrhrhr...mußte gerade ziemlich kichern...:m
> Ja gut, Big Game ist schon allgemein eher größer, zustimm.
> Ich habs ja auch eher mit Light Tackle gefangen. Also lieber , wenn Du einige Threads verschieben willst, bin ich nicht bös, passt evt doch besser ins _Angeln Weltweit_.



Wenn Ihr es denn alle wünscht, so Sie Euer Wunsch mein Befehl.

schiiiieeeeebbbbbbb:m:m:m


----------



## Dart (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Big Game war für mich immer gleichbedeutend mit der Jagd auf grosse Meeresfischarten.
Das es auch sehr große Süßwasserfische gibt ist im allgemeinen bekannt....deswegen würde aber niemand einen Mega-Ebrowaller oder einen kapitalen Marmorkarpfen als Big-Game einstufen, das sollte man meiner Meinung auch nicht bei exotischen Süßwasser-Fischarten machen, auch wenn die noch so groß sind.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Ansgar (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Moin Maenners,

wusste ja garnicht was ich da mit meinem - doch eigentlich ganz relaxten Beitrag - anrichte?  

Nach 2 Jahren Big Game Forum auf einmal eine Grundsatzdiskussion? 

Wie ich ja mehrfach gesagt habe ist es mire eigentlich total latte (=egal), aber wenn wir schon dabei sind:

@B.W. - sorry, da habe ich mich zu eng gefasst: Thunfisch ist natuerlich auch Big Game 

Und ich sag ja: light tackle habe ich auch nichts gegen.

Nur Deine Definition kann so nicht bestand haben, denn "alles was irgendwo suedlich ist" wuerde per Definition in "Rest der Welt fallen", man braucht also zusaetzliche Kriterien wie "Meeresangeln", "Grosse Fische" oder aehnliches um es abzugrenzen - das scheint ja hier in dieser Diskussion der Knackpunkt zu sein. Jeder hat einen anderen Mechanismus zu entscheiden, was Big Game ist...

@Sailfisch: Ja, regionale Distanz hilft um hier solche Schnacks abzulassen  Bin aber garnicht in OZ sondern in Indien...

Rochen ist kein Big Game - fuer Big Game braucht man ein Boot und Bluewater! 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Big Game meint aber einfach nur Groß-Wild, sollte ja klar sein.
So Groß-Wild ist halt für mich schon alles was man nicht mehr alleine anlanden kann, weder vom Ufer noch Boot, weils einfach zu groß, zu schwer ist.
Es gibt ja auch noch das berühmte Einangeln mit Big-Game Gerät auf Eishaie, oben in Grönland, da wird nur vom Eisloch aus ein 400-500kg schwerer Fisch gefangen, auch kein Big Game? Also der Begriff ist finde ich schon dehnbar oder besser, er umfaßt doch viel mehr als nur auf nem Boot sitzen und Lures zu schleppen. Naja, nur meine Meinung. #h


----------



## ThomasL (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

ich hab mal den Titel des Treads in einen leichter verständlichen geändert....|rolleyes

bitte bei den Beiträgen beim Thema bleiben, es geht hier nicht um was Big Game ist und was nicht.


----------



## BIG WHITE (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

bitte bei den Beiträgen beim Thema bleiben, es geht hier nicht um was Big Game ist und was nicht.[/quote]


@ThomasL - Jawohl Herr Obergefreiter!!!!!:m

Erstens :  das Thema dieses Threads und vorallem die daraus
resultierende und sich entwickelnde Diskussion sollte man erst
komplett durchgelesen haben bevor man dann das vermeintliche "Abdriften vom Thema" anprangert.

Zweitens: was Big Game ist oder nicht ist, können nur echte Big Gamer beurteilen, bist Du denn Einer??
Hab bis dato noch keinen Beitrag von Dir im Big Game Bereich gesehen.

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## ThomasL (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

@Big White

du wirst mir doch recht geben, dass bei diesem Thema sowohl der Titel wie auch das Unterforum von Themenhersteller relativ ungünstig gewählt wurde. Dass sich nachher daraus diese Diskussion ergeben hat ist schon klar.

Ich bin übrigens schon Big Gamer, allerdings liegt mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Unterforum schon länger zurück und ich bin nicht der Vielschreiber. Mein letzter Reisebericht dort liegt auch einiges zurück, da es sich seit dem nicht mehr ergeben hat, Big Game Fischen zu gehen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=19359&highlight=kapverden

resp. Bilder dazu hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=19538&highlight=kapverden

P.S. übrigens bin ich kein Fliegenfischer, aber ich weiss trotzdem was Fliegenfischen ist und was nicht


----------



## Dart (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Big Game meint aber einfach nur Groß-Wild, sollte ja klar sein.
> So Groß-Wild ist halt für mich schon alles was man nicht mehr alleine anlanden kann, weder vom Ufer noch Boot, weils einfach zu groß, zu schwer ist.
> Es gibt ja auch noch das berühmte Einangeln mit Big-Game Gerät auf Eishaie, oben in Grönland, da wird nur vom Eisloch aus ein 400-500kg schwerer Fisch gefangen, auch kein Big Game? Also der Begriff ist finde ich schon dehnbar oder besser, er umfaßt doch viel mehr als nur auf nem Boot sitzen und Lures zu schleppen. Naja, nur meine Meinung. #h


Moin Heiko
Ich sattel das Pferd mal in die andere Richtung
Die Beiträge gehen unter und finden nur minimale Beachtung, wenn sie in einem Bereich gepostet werden, der doch eigentlich auch zu den sehr spezialisierten Angelarten gehört. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die meisten User, genau wie ich, Big Game eher mit Marlin, Thun und Hai in Verbindung bringen und wenn sie an dieser Fischerei, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, wenig Interesse haben, werden sie das Big Game Forum nur sehr selten anclicken.
z.B. Ich bin rein zufällig auf deinen Arapaima-Thread und auch nur zufällig auf Huuuuuwie's Schreibversuche aufmerksam geworden, da ich es ganz oben, unter den letzten Posts erst wahrgenommen habe, normalerweise schaue ich nicht ins Big Game Forum. Bitte nicht mißverstehen, ich schaue da nicht rein, weil ich selber das Freshwaterfishing liebe, und sehr weit entfernt von jedem Meer lebe.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

Moin,

also, so ganz doof waere das nicht, alle unsere "Was ist Big Game" Beitraege mal unter selbigem Thema in das Big Game Forum zu verlagern - mittlerweile sind wir hier naemlich in Weltweit und bei Giant Siam Carp.

Sailfisch - Schieb? |supergri|supergri|

All the best
Ansgar

PS: alles was man nicht selber anlanden kann ist kein Big Game, denn ein Heilbutt ist kein big game. Und auch kein Eishai im Eisloch. Und schon erst recht kein Siam Karpfen, dafuer ist ja Big Game extra in Meeresangeln angesiedelt...
Natuerlich ist die direkte Uebersetzung einfach Grosswild, aber such mal in nem guten Bluewatermagazin nen Siam Karpfen...

Ich denke es ist einfach: Meeresangeln in warmen Gefilden per Boot & auf grosse Fische - das ist Big Game. Dito auf kleine Fische ist "Little Big Game".

Der Rest einfach in Weltweit, das suggeriert exotisch - und das finde ich wird nem Arapaima z.B. viel eher gerecht, denn das stelle ich mir ziemlich exotisch vor, da in Thailand irgendwo im Busch mit so einem Viech zu fighten... Und genauso wuerde ich keinen Barramundi in Big Game reintun... (okay wird nicht ganz so gross wie ein Arapaima...)


----------



## Sockeye (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

Wir brauchen im Board doch nur 2 Foren

1. Blue Marlin
2. Bait

:q gelle Angar


oder kommt jetzt mangels Masse noch der ganze Kleinkram dazu, wie ein 200lb Mastkarpfen...oder ein 100lb GT

Das Führt noch dazu, dass hier Makrelen Paternoster diskutiert werden....#d

VG
Socke


----------



## ThomasL (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

über das Thema was ist Big Game oder nicht kann hier weiterdiskutiert werden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106358:m


----------



## Ansgar (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Wir brauchen im Board doch nur 2 Foren
> 
> 1. Blue Marlin
> 2. Bait
> ...




Du bist ein Genie! :q:q:q Diese Loesung ist selbst mir nicht eingefallen, dabei ist es doch so offensichtlich! :q:q:q

Also, Sail - komm, alles den Karpfen nicht in weltweit, sondern alles rein ins Baitforum! :vik:

Und - in der Tat, wer hat schon Lust sich ueber Spielzeugmontagen fuer 100IBS Fische zu unterhalten... 

Ich hoer lieber auf, ansonsten nimmt das hier noch jemand ernst und bezichtigt mich des Groessenwahns ... :q:q

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

Ach ich hab auch nix dagegen wenn mein Bangkok Thread in "Angeln Weltweit" geht. Habs bloß damals da passender gefunden, nicht so lang nachgedacht. Da war ich auch grad erst aus BKK zurück.
Ich bin für nen "Sweet Water Big Game Forum" :m
Nächstes Jahr leg ich evt noch einen nach. |uhoh:


----------



## Big Fins (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Ich hoer lieber auf, ansonsten nimmt das hier noch jemand ernst und bezichtigt mich des Groessenwahns ... :q:q
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar


Erwischt, außerdem sind es ( ganz bestimmt ) 170lbs gewesen. :vik:
Naja, mein 80er Leader hatte es jedenfalls zerlegt beim ersten Mal.


----------



## Dart (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

Da wir ja hier alle freiweg nett plaudern, sei es mir hoffentlich erlaubt mal ne Frage an die Big Gamer zu stellen, und Ehrenwort das ist rein gar nicht provozierend gemeint:
Was macht die Faszination *Big Game* für euch aus?
Als völliger Laie :q sehe ich mich stundenlang wartend im Boot sitzend, bis der erfahrene Kaptain(und selbstverständlich auch seine Crew) den Fisch gefunden und gehakt hat, und mir die Angel irgendwann zum Fischen übergibt. In wie weit könnt ihr euch selber da mit Ideen einbringen? 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## BIG WHITE (27. Juli 2007)

*Immer diese Vorurteile!*

@Dart- die Du angesprochen hast, sind halt keine echten Big Gamer!! :vik::vik:

Du muß die Frage anders formulieren, ich fühle mich nämlich nicht angesprochen, denn: ich hab eigenes Tackle, ich beködere
die Ruten und schlage an und drille den Fisch, machst Du es bei
Deinen Fängen anders? Würde mich interessieren welche
Tätigkeiten Du persönlich mehr als ich ausführst, um einen Fisch zu fangen ???
Übrigens, auch meine Vorfächer stelle ich selber her:q

Es gibt natürlich sehr viele, die sich so verhalten wie Du es
beschrieben hast. Man merkt aber sehr schnell, daß sie keine
Ahnung haben wenns ans Eingemachte geht.
Dennoch finde ich es gut, daß einer hier solch provokative
Frage stellt:m

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Dart (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

Hi B.W.
Ich mache es selbverständlich nicht anders, egal bei welcher Angelart. Danke für deine informative und ehrliche Antwort#6
Ist das deiner Erfahrung nach der Regelfall an Bord oder eher die Ausnahme, das man sich mit Tackle, Lures und Wissen selber mit einbringen kann, oder muss man dafür den Bootsführer über längere Zeit kennen?
Gruß Reiner#h


----------



## BIG WHITE (27. Juli 2007)

*@dart*

Tja, manchmal geht der Schuß nach hinten, es gibt skipper
und crews die dann, wenn man selber alles macht die beleidigte Wurst mimen. Meistens jedoch merken die sofort ob man
vom Fach ist und dann tauscht man Erfahrungen und lernt
voneinander.
Es ist immer ein sehr schmaler Grat, leicht wird man als
arrogant eingestuft und dann wars, bringt man die crew gegen
sich, dann wird man  "phantastisch" fangen

Klar ist, daß man am Anfang alles erst lernen muß, es
gibt aber "Angler" die seit zig Jahren Marlins und Co. fangen,
dennoch keinen BiminiTwist oder AustralianPlait binden können,
traurig aber wahr. Es sind die sg."Driller":q:q:q  

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Dart (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

Hi B.W.
Nochmals Thx für den Input.
So ähnlich hat es mir auch ein Freund aus Holland beschrieben, der seit etlichen Jahren Mexico unsicher macht.
Wünsche dir noch viele digge Dinger:vik:
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

Ich kann mich da im Großen und Ganzen dem Großen Weißen anschließen. Schließlich fahren wir ja auch häufig zusammen. Ich muss hingegen einschränken, dass ich zwar auch einige Vorfächer (deren Haltbarkeit teilweise beschränkt ist |uhoh hergestellt habe, im Wesentlichen profitiere ich da vom Großen Weißen, aber ich bin ja auch noch in der Lernphase. Wenn ich mal so alt bin wie er, dann kann ich das bestimmt auch. Wenn man körperlich nicht mehr so belastbar ist, dann muss man sich eben den technischen Details widmen. 
Big Game nach dem Motto: Alles von der Crew fertig machen lassen, warten bis der Biß kommt, dann mit voller Kraft zurück, sobald der Fisch am Boot ist die Schnur gekappt, für mich wäre das auch nichts. Sicher will ist es auch mein Ziel einen Marlin zu fangen. Mir wäre aber ein 150 Lbs Marlin am leichten Gerät auf den Malediven lieber, als ein 500 Lbs Marlin im Wege des eben beschriebenen Vorgangs.


----------



## BIG WHITE (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

@Sailfish- unser Dhoni wird ja "modernisiert", vielleicht kommt
auch eine neue Maschine rein, dann wäre es überlegenswert
doch mit 6lbs Geschirr, wie enrico capozzi:v dem
riesen Babymarlin nachzujagen|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß

B.W.

PS. Deine Vorfächer sind genial, haben mich schon öfter vor einer Blamage geretet, Du weißt schon......GTs  Quantität|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------

